#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-06-07
<genezis> hola
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2012-06-05
<walpa> tengo problemas para "montar" un disco duro portatil externo
<walpa> amigxs, me aparece este mensaje> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13: $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0). Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Input/output error NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows then reboot into Windows twice. The usage of the /f parameter is very important! If the device is a SoftRAID/FakeR
<walpa> que puedo hacer_?
<walpa> alo?
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2013-06-03
<jotaxpe> hola
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2020-06-03
<ralf> o
<ralf> yo
